# Kayak Tournaments



## pturner15 (Aug 8, 2018)

just seeing if there are any kayak tournaments that might be in the southeast area.


----------



## 270bowman (Sep 5, 2018)

Kayak fishing with Christ does several online tournaments a year add them on FB if interested.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 9, 2018)

The tournament season for this year has wound down but there are several different clubs around the state,Chattahoochee Kayak Anglers,Peach State Kayak Anglers,East Central Ga Kayak Anglers,Georgia Kayak Fishing,inc and and Reel Crazy.You can find them all on facebook


----------



## Teh Wicked (Sep 10, 2018)

Georgia Kayak Fishing is having a state Championship on the Flint near Macon, but to enter that tournament you have to enter at least two tournaments earlier in the year.


----------

